# [OT] Ktos z Was jedzie do UK ?

## fallow

czy ktos wybiera sie do UK w licpu ? 

ja wybieram sie do Londynu , mam kontakt z Cokehabitem ktory juz odwiedzil jakis pub razem 

z dsd I Spockiem . planuje sie tam wybrac w pierwszej polowie lipca i znalesc jakas prace i ... pozniej to juz wiadomo  :Smile:  narazie tyle , by zobaczyc czy w ogole ktos ma podobne zamiary ...

cheers.

----------

## joker

ja juz siedze w polnocnej irlandii co w zasadzie tez jest UK  :Smile:  jak znajde prace i zarobie to wpadne do was na bro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *joker wrote:*   

> ja juz siedze w polnocnej irlandii co w zasadzie tez jest UK  jak znajde prace i zarobie to wpadne do was na bro 

 

hehe  :Smile:  czyli poczatek widze taki sam jak u mnie - bedzie  :Smile:  tez nie mam nic nagrane  :Smile: 

ale ... trzeba byc "odwaznym"  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## Raku

Z opowieści znajomego, który od pół roku siedzi w Anglii - omijaj Londyn, bo tam jest za dużo Polaków (i innych narodowości słowiańskich  :Wink: ) i bardzo trudno prace znaleźć.

Ja byłem w Londynie właśnie 6 lat temu (przez 3 miesiące) i pracy szukałem prawie tydzień. Szukających pracy było wtedy w tym mieście kilka razy mniej.

Znajomy polecał okolice oddalone od Londynu o kilkadziesiąt(set) kilometrów.

----------

## _troll_

 *raku wrote:*   

> Znajomy polecał okolice oddalone od Londynu o kilkadziesiąt(set) kilometrów.

 niezla 'okolica'  :Wink: )))

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## ai

ja bede od 3 lipca w Oxfordzie [;

Tyle, ze moze byc problem z wyjazdem do Londynu bo jade na kurs, wiec nie wiem na ile bede mogl sobie opuszczac uczelnie i miasto... 

poz. ai

----------

## Raku

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

>  *raku wrote:*   Znajomy polecał okolice oddalone od Londynu o kilkadziesiąt(set) kilometrów. niezla 'okolica' )))
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

wbrew pozorom to nadal blisko  Londynu  :Smile: . Czasami pracowałem pod Londynem - w miasteczkach oddalonych od niego o kilkadziesiąt kilometrów. Pociągiem jechało się jakieś 30-45 minut, połączenia co 15-20 minut. Anglia ma świetnie rozwiniętą sieć kolejową

----------

## Bonk_pb

Nie to co u nas PKP Szczawnica - Lodz zaledwie 16h  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *raku wrote:*   

> Z opowieści znajomego, który od pół roku siedzi w Anglii - omijaj Londyn, bo tam jest za dużo Polaków (i innych narodowości słowiańskich ) i bardzo trudno prace znaleźć.
> 
> Ja byłem w Londynie właśnie 6 lat temu (przez 3 miesiące) i pracy szukałem prawie tydzień. Szukających pracy było wtedy w tym mieście kilka razy mniej.
> 
> Znajomy polecał okolice oddalone od Londynu o kilkadziesiąt(set) kilometrów.

 

sam juz nie wiem . 

kolega siedzi w Londynie od grudnia , i mowi ze nie jest tak zle  :Smile: 

pewnie tyle opini ile ludzi  :Smile: 

mnie wydaje sie ze to po prostu zalezy od poziomu znajomosci ang, i od sczescia  :Smile: 

ale coz , nie mam za wiele do powiedzenia bo po prostu tam nie bylem.

cheers.

----------

## jey

Ja bylem w poprzednie wakacje. Pojechalem w ciemno, wykupilem bilet w dwie strony zeby miec jak wrocic gdy sie nie powiedzie. 

Powiodlo sie, znalazlem prace, super mieszkanie, jestem zadowolony.

Ihmo jedz tam jak najszybciej.. z kazdym tygodniem bedzie trudniej o robote. Czas w ktorym znajdziesz prace zalezy od tego jak dobrze bedziesz sie poruszal po Londynie oraz co  chyba najwazniejsze od twoich umiejetnosci jezykowych. 

Jutro wylatuje za ocean jezeli do tego czasu odezwiesz sie do mnie to rzuce ci namiar na agnecje w ktorych na 99% znajdziesz robote do 1 tygodnia od rejestracji (kitchen porter, waiter, chef (jezeli traktujesz gotowanie jak latanie/produkcje kerneli  :Very Happy: )

----------

## skiera

Jak tam londyńczycy, żyjecie? Coś niezbyt bezpiecznie tam było dzisiaj  :Shocked: 

----------

